# Mr and Mrs Moderators - What about..........



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

A new competition for the bestest estest pigeon such as we had last year that everyone voted for.

We have plenty new members with some great photo's 


J.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jiggs, I second that.....BRAD.....paying attention?  

Maggie


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Jiggs, I second that.....BRAD.....paying attention?
> 
> Maggie


Brad paying attention?
nah...... bet he's snoring somewhere! lol
sounds like a good idea


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Nooti, lol, I said that because Brad is the one who did it for us last summer. We had a great time too.  Course, he probably is snoring right now since he has to work nights.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Nooti, lol, I said that because Brad is the one who did it for us last summer. We had a great time too.  Course, he probably is snoring right now since he has to work nights.
> 
> Maggie



Hi Maggie, Helen, Jiggs and all, 

Nope, not sleeping...was dozing for a bit earlier but Sundays are very difficult for me trying to switch my internal clock back to the grave yard shift. 

Anyhow, I think the idea of another photo contest is wonderful and will be well received by everyone. Unfortunately, I'm going to have to pass on running it this year. I just might not have the time that I had last year.

Sooo, anyone want to volunteer to run a new photo contest?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Sooo, anyone want to volunteer to run a new photo contest?


Hiding under blanket...................


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Maggie, Helen, Jiggs and all,
> .......
> Sooo, anyone want to volunteer to run a new photo contest?


I nominate Jigg's & Maggie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp, surely you jest!  Why, I still haven't figured out how to put a PT link in a post? (Though, I am slowly figuring that out.) Jiggs would be good - or yourself. 

Maybe a poll to ask who wants to do it. Brad did such a great job last year it is a shame he can't do it this year.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> fp, surely you jest!  .....
> 
> Maggie


Un Un, Maggie, serious as a heart attack , you go girl--and get 
your feet wet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Needs someone who is: A. Computer savvy AND B. Has the time...

Also, maybe Brad's basic program/concept could be used???


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Please, no-one vote for me, I have a wedding to plan..............
(Geez - how lucky I got an excuse!)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Nooti said:


> Please, no-one vote for me, I have a wedding to plan..............
> (Geez - how lucky I got an excuse!)


LOL!!!!!!!! Yep, you have an excuse, you're off the hook, THIS TIME


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

He he! he he! he he!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. I think John needs to do it .. Seriously, I'd be willing to try but tis baby bird season and also Dad and Husband season .. I'm pretty whammied. John, pretty please, would you? I know you have the computer savvy to do it .. don't know if you have the time .. what if we promise to be patient ????

Helen .. don't tempt us with those cutesie graphics .. you could get yourself in trouble in spite of the upcoming nuptials!  

Terry


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Helen .. don't tempt us with those cutesie graphics .. you could get yourself in trouble in spite of the upcoming nuptials!
> Terry


Ooops - Supermod's after me now! 
Packing bags.........................


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Doing a runner with Supermod after me!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Helen .. you little Devil! Wonderful gifs! Best behave, or you will be elected!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!! Hehehehehehe...Helen's packed her bags, and runnin' in her weddin gown to get away from SUPERMOD!!!!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Is she coming yet?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You all got me for tonight .. gotta go for a serious case .. back at ya tomorrow, though!

Terry


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> back at ya tomorrow, though!
> 
> Terry


Who? For me?
I'm innocent as a dove....
Honest......


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Good luck on your serious case.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Helen, 

You sure have some mighty fine animated gifs! That last one with the pigeons was too cool 

Well, so far we have ZIPPO volunteers to run this years photo contest. Maggie, I think you could do it It's not that difficult, just a matter of putting a few polls together and just keeping an eye on pictures being sent in and watching when the polls close etc. 

Well, this isn't the first time someone's inquired about a second photo contest so SOMEBODY better volunteer if we want to get this show on the road


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Well, this isn't the first time someone's inquired about a second photo contest so SOMEBODY better volunteer if we want to get this show on the road


Well don't all shout at once will you?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

What happens if no-one volunteers? Do we elect someone? Drag em kicking and screaming?
Let see now....... who could we choose?
John maybe? Or Lin, Treesa? Reti? 
Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Problem I'm going to have is that, though I've been around most of the time the past few weeks, that will be coming to an end when I start a new assignment. 

If I get on the one that is currently a good possible, then I shall have to commute to London and, aside from leaving at 6 AM and not getting back until at least 7:30 PM each working day, my ability to access email/internet is likely to be pretty restricted during the day.

Was trying to find the old threads on the photo contest, to see what Brad did, but can't locate it (?)

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Great Animation Nooti!

I really don't have the time or talent. I am busy with my own family and also in addition I'm looking after my brother since my dad has passed. 

I'm sorry...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

All the threads were under "photo contest", if you do a search for that. Here was the original thread that kick started it all:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11158

As well folks, it doesn't have to be a moderator that runs the photo contest, any of the members are capable of doing it. I could still help whoever needed some technical tips or help with setting up the logistics of it, I just won't be able to run the whole thing myself. It actually was a little bit of "work" and some time involved.

So, once again, members, step up to the plate if you want a photo contest this year!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't have the puter kills to do it, sorry.
That leaves Ellen? Hmmm.
BTW, love the animated postings 

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> All the threads were under "photo contest", if you do a search for that. Here was the original thread that kick started it all:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11158


Thanks Brad 

John


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I could do it but would need some serious help though


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nooti, I love the animations. Thanks for making me smile.

But, won't your wedding be real soon? And, depending on how long we stay at Jimmy's on your honeymoon, surely we'll be back before June/July?  

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Nooti, I love the animations. Thanks for making me smile.
> 
> But, won't your wedding be real soon? And, depending on how long we stay at Jimmy's on your honeymoon, surely we'll be back before June/July?
> 
> Maggie


There ya go! No one said the contest had to start NOW...We could wait for Nooti to return AND there's no reason she couldn't have some help AND Brad did say he would "help." (Note: just to be clear: I meant Helen and someone with Brad as possible "advisor).

See what happens when you post all those neat animations, Helen?


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> There ya go! No one said the contest had to start NOW...We could wait for Nooti to return AND there's no reason she couldn't have some help AND Brad did say he would "help." (Note: just to be clear: I meant Helen and someone with Brad as possible "advisor).
> 
> See what happens when you post all those neat animations, Helen?


*WHAT?????????*


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey now wait a minute!
I never did
Really
Honest
I never volunteered!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nooti said:


> What happens if no-one volunteers? Do we elect someone? Drag em kicking and screaming?
> Let see now....... who could we choose?
> John maybe? Or *Lin*, Treesa? Reti?
> Hmmmmmmmm



   !!!!!


I am pathetic at computer skills. I think someone who's really good at posting _numerous_ animated gifs would be just *perfect* for the job!! Hmmmmmmmmmm


Seriously, I am very computer "challenged" and also challenged timewise until school lets out the end of June. I wouldn't have time until July and August, *IF* I don't take a summer position (and I might have to because of son's coming college costs in the Fall). 

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nooti said:


> Hey now wait a minute!
> I never did
> Really
> Honest
> I never volunteered!


No, BUT you DID ask that if no one volunteered, could someone be "dragged, kicking and screaming..."

Gee, Nooti...guess what! AND, I see you are kickin' and screamin'!! Consider yourself "dragged"...

We'll WAIT for you! See what talent gets ya????


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Jiggs said:


> I could do it but would need some serious help though



We've had a volunteer folks....JIGGS!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Since Jiggs volunteered, perhaps Nooti could provide the serious help.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Since Jiggs volunteered, perhaps Nooti could provide the serious help.


 I WILL SECOND THAT !!!  

WELL DONE, JIGGS!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> We've had a volunteer folks....JIGGS!


So, it's settled! Jiggs will be hosting this years photo contest & Brad will be coach.  

Thanks for volunteering Jiggs.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> So, it's settled! Jiggs will be hosting this years photo contest & Brad will be coach.
> 
> Thanks for volunteering Jiggs.
> 
> Cindy


I thought Nooti was in the mix too???


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I thought Nooti was in the mix too???


Don't know. I was going by the replies in the posts.
Jiggs volunteered to host the contest & Brad offered to help whoever volunteered. 

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

So it's settled then. We'll wait to get the green light from Jiggs about running this years contest and then we can start. And yep, I offered to help him to organize things and will email him a few tips as well.

I think we get the point that Helen is BUSY, and if she could crawl under a rock to hide, she would, lol  You escaped this year Helen, but next year you may not!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> So it's settled then. We'll wait to get the green light from Jiggs about running this years contest and then we can start. And yep, I offered to help him to organize things and will email him a few tips as well.


Jiggs, you will do a fine job, especially with the Brad's guidance.  
Looking forward to seeing all the photos!  

Cindy


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I thought Nooti was in the mix too???


See what trying to drag someone kicking and screaming does fer yer! lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok .. missed it .. where is the link to Jiggs saying yes ?

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Post #31, Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Okie Dokie, Brad .. you've covered your tuschie nicely here .. we'll see about Jiggs .. I truly think Helen wants to do it after the wedding ..  

Ok Helen .. come and get me ..

Truly, the members want to do this picture thing again .. last time it was just one category .. I think some members suggested dividing it up into babies, adults, show, racing and such .. could be wrong and don't have the time to go look .. does anyone remember? 

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok please see the new thread I posted on general discussions

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14657

Please read the proposed "rules" - especially Brad, and if all is accepted we can start on Monday to give time to everyone to get their cameras out!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nooti said:


> See what trying to drag someone kicking and screaming does fer yer! lol


OK, Nooti...you win -especially since Jiggs and Brad are gung-ho to get the show on the road...

BUT, JUST WAIT UNTIL NEXT TIME!! SO THERE!  

BTW, again, have a GREAT wedding and honeymoon and whatever else you'll be doing!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> OK, Nooti...you win
> BUT, JUST WAIT UNTIL NEXT TIME!! SO THERE!


ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Ok folks
Show's over. Glad you all enjoyed it but I'd better get serious now before Supermod really does come after me. Thanks Jiggs for volunteering. Maybe next year for me. I'll be entering though!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Naughty Nooti  

Terry would never come down on you. She loves the animations as much as we all do. I sure have enjoyed the ones on this thread. So, thanks.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Naughty Nooti
> 
> Terry would never come down on you. She loves the animations as much as we all do. *I sure have enjoyed the ones on this thread. So, thanks.*
> Maggie


Yeah, I'll second that Maggie! Even if some of those animations were - ah - aimed at me!  Be afraid, Nooti, be very afraid...of the NEXT contest...


----------

